

EU says distrust of US on spying may harm terror fight - Suraj-Sun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24668286

======
devx
Then keep the damn spying on _terrorists_ , not on politicians and CEO's. But
let's face it. They can't help themselves. Even if they agree to roll back the
spying a little bit now, they'll go back to spying everyone again in a few
years, if they think they need that data for economical purposes.

That's why there needs to be drastically more oversight, that's a lot more
effective, and with members of the Intelligence Committee who can declassify
information _at will_ in congress, without anyone's approval.

Also the FISC needs to either be abolished, or disbanded, and create a new
process for electing the judges, and creating a Court with much more
transparency.

